# Outdoor Housing Scares Me...



## Hunahpu (Jun 8, 2012)

My husband and I are in the middle of purchasing our first home and it has a HUGE yard! I know torts and boxies should be kept outside ideally and now that we will have the space to build an outdoor enclosure I feel like we should build a space for our two boxies. However, the thought of escape and predators absolutely terrifies me.

Does anyone have any hints to make sure that the enclosure is secure? I'm thinking they'd spend the day outside in the new pen and come in at night to their tables. We have racoons, foxes, and birds of prey to worry about, so I'm hoping that bringing them in at night will eliminate the racoon and fox issue.

At the moment I'm considering building the enclosure out of retaining wall blocks and sinking concrete pavers and the blocks into the ground about 6". I'm at a loss of how to top an enclosure like that though.

I know that it would be best for them to be outside, but I'm so terrified of anything happening to them. Particularly my oldest boxie, whom I've had for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...-Outdoor-Baby-Enclosures?page=2#axzz1xEPv94ZK

Check this one out.


----------



## Hunahpu (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks! I did see your post, but I'm wondering how predator proof that would be. Is there anything that's holding the lid down to the brick? Or is it just not an issue?


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 8, 2012)

Along the same lines, cold frame at the back end:
Open:






Closed:





Make sure you pick the site for the enclosure where it gets year round sun and some shade (however, shade is easier to add later than sun, lol)


----------



## Hunahpu (Jun 8, 2012)

Lynne, that's very pretty. What are the black ties in the back made from? I like that they're on the inside so raccoons can't fiddle with them and pop the top off. There's a section along the back of the house that's partially shaded by the roof, but the other half gets full sun. Its about 2x10', so I'm thinking that might be a good spot. Will have to watch the light for sure after we move in. The yard is just grass now...no bushes or trees, so we have a lot of space to play with.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually just extra corregated polycarbonate patio roofing that I had.
http://www.palramamericas.com/Suntuf
You can find sheets at home depot.
attached with washered screws to two sides (wood all the way on the others) and the lid.

You have to assume no UVB transmission, but for torts in my area, a dry place is important.
Box turtles like the rain more!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 9, 2012)

This is what we did for our Russians (the far side is their half). I like having enclosures I can actually get into and work in them with no bending over or watching my head.











On this one, you can see where we have a smaller harder mesh on the bottom, which also was buried into the ground. The tortoises don't climb this mesh. We also have never had any tortoises actually try to dig out, so the buried wire is more for outside animals trying to dig in... which has also never happened. We left ours open roofed at this time, but the supports are there if we ever want a wire top.










If you look where the board is across the bottom 1/3 or so, you will see where the smaller mesh wire is bent inward. This lip keeps them from being able to climb out and escape.


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2012)

Hunahpu said:


> Thanks! I did see your post, but I'm wondering how predator proof that would be. Is there anything that's holding the lid down to the brick? Or is it just not an issue?



It's not an issue for where I am. I just use these for babies during the day. I also have planter boxes made of wood that look a lot like Lynne's enclosures. For those I use simple door hinges from any hardware store and a hasp or to in the front will keep out any raccoons.

Personally, I don't like to leave a tortoise outside overnight that is small enough for a raccoon to get to.


----------



## Hunahpu (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, thank you all! That's very helpful to me. I don't plan on leaving them out overnight, but I would like a secure enclosure for the day.

Jacqui, I wish I had room to build like that! I bet they really love the space. Is the lower mesh hardware cloth?


----------



## ascott (Jun 11, 2012)

Jacqui, how fuuuun is your back yard space....LOVE IT !


----------

